# 29 gallon reef tank build



## manninge20 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow I haven't posted in over a year, just stumbled back onto this site and saw that I was logged in..... Anyways some of you may remember about my 10 gallon build that I was planning before I left and I'm happy to say that was a success. There's one clown a blood red fire shrimp and a whole lot of corals thriving in there. I love that tank but one year later it's already time for an upgrade. The salt is mixing in my new 29 gallon as I write this. Yes my new 29 gallon reef. I got the tank on sale during one of those dollar per gallon deals and 3 months later it's all set up. So I guess I'll run through specs and equipment and tell you about my intended livestock. 

I planned for this tank to be mainly sps so this is my equipment:

29 gallon display tank 
Aqueon model 1 sump(roughly 10 gallons)
Eshopps pf 800 overflow
2X hydor Koralia 425 powerheads for flow
Aqueon pro 150W heater
Odyssea halide/t5/LeD light 346 W
Coralife super skimmer 65
Danner mag drive 530 gph return
Controller is reefkeeper lite from digital aquatics

Intended fish stock:
2X ocelaris clownfish
2X orchid dotty back
Yellow watchman goby
Fire fish 
Long nosed hawk fish

Intended inverts:
1X bloodred fire shrimp
1X skunk cleaner shrimp
Clean up crew from reef cleaners.com

Any suggestions and ideas are appreciated. I'll be starting the cycle today the 7th of June 2014. Also any specific corals that I should get please leave a message about. Thanks and happy reefing!
*c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good set up!Only thing that seems weak or "inferior" is the Mag drive.I have many mags and they are loud and bump up your heat more than 4 degrees on average.
I've been converting my biggest tanks to DC pumps.They are reasonably priced,electronically contolled for flow(like 6 speeds) and SILENT.They don't heat up the water and conserve at least 50% on electricity.Check em out!
I use Jeboa,but there are several other kinds.jcclimber is dc also so ask him what he thinks
Jebao DC 6000 9000 Submersible Return Pump with Controller for Reef Tank Skimmer on eBay!
I use the jeboa circulation pumps also as they are 1/4 the price of tunze with all the features.You shoud definately check them out also(I have hydors ,but will buy no more!).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Modifing the Coralife Super Skimmer CSS | Tyler Merrick
Mesh PF4 Enkamat Mod Skimmer Enchancement 12 x12"Inch | eBay


----------

